
Show HN: Cuffing Season, timely apps built for privacy and porn - cuffingseason
http://www.cuffingseason.io/about
======
wingerlang
Does the name mean something?

~~~
cuffingseason
It's a term that describes when people are most likely to be in a relationship
- Fall and Winter. It's also when people are most likely to want to cover
their tracks to prevent their significant other from seeing their browsing
activities.

